# used traditional yeast in my bread machine cinnamon roll dough!! can i save it?!



## Guest (Aug 23, 2010)

i'm making cinnamon rolls. my recipe is a yeast dough that is prepared in the bread machine. i've made it many times before, but was distracted this morning while putting the ingredients in my bread pan, and i accidentally used traditional yeast instead of bread machine yeast!!! will this still work? i have yeast pieces in my dough...will i have yeast flecks in my cinnamon rolls? will they dissolve eventually? will my dough rise? is it salvageable? can i do something to fix it?? help!!


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

"Bread machine yeast" is another name for "instant yeast."  Regular  yeast is "active, dry yeast."  The best wasy to use active dry yeast is to proof it in warm water to help dissolve it and get the yeast spores' life cycle kick started.  Instant yeast dissolves and starts more easily.

Since instant yeast costs less than bread machine and active dry yeasts, and since it's more reliable than active dry yeast -- switch to it for all your  baking.

But yeast is yeast, pretty much.  The active dry yeast may require some extra time to rise, but if it actually is active all should be fine -- eventually.  The amount of extra time depends on the actual activity level of the yeast.  During the rise time, the yeast should "autolyze" and dissolve into the bread dough.

Just check your machine now and then to make sure you've had enough actual rise before starting the baking cycle.

If wee, tiny, itty-bitty flecks of yeast remain in the dough after bakng they will turn into beer while you chew and make you happy.  So be careful about that.  Don't forget to demand ID from your children.

BDL


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

_Since instant yeast costs less..... _

Well, it does and it doesn't.

If you buy it by the pound, as SAF or something similar, yeah, it's cheaper. And, recipe to recipe, you use less of it, which makes it a better value if you pay the same per pound.

But buying it in those little 4-oz jars labeled "Bread Machine Yeast" is probably the most expensive way to buy yeast.

That aside, I couldn't agree with BDL more about yeast choice. Indeed, I can't remember the last time I even had active dry in the house. Do yourself a favor: use up whatever active dry you have, then go strictly with instant for all your baking. And, if you do any amount of baking (and it sounds like you do), buy your yeast by the pound, rather than in envelopes or in those little jars.


----------

